# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Gaia's Folly

## Irken

Gaia's Folly

ATTENTION NEW PLAYERS
I encourage anyone interested in attempting to join. I'll bear with you if you're new and try and get you on the right road. It's not too complex so please don't feel discouraged in joining for any reason.

This prologue isn't a necessary read but it explains pretty much the backdrop of the story.

    Toward the middle of the 21st Century Earth was becoming a bleak gem of it's former self. Crises struck many countries and many governments rose up and fell. However three corporations created stability in these troubling times. _Oneiros Unlimtd._,_ Tyrannia_ , and _Europa Americanus_. The three corporations which came out of a poverty stricken time enlisted private armies and enacted police states worldwide. It doesn't matter which corporation holds power where on Earth but rather that nowhere on Earth is free.

    Around this time a subsidiary of _Oneiros_ came to be, the _Terra Nova Project_, that was focused on colonizing new worlds. _Tyrannia_ began working on colonization within a new branch named _Tyrannia de Extra-Terra_, and last but not least was _Europa Americanus_ to the game. They lead the way during this time financing the largest colonization efforts. Many space colonies failed yet the company pressed on and on September 6, 2051 *New Baltimore* was established successfully and soon became self sufficient in a few short years. It generated little profit and the company then began seeking interest in colonizing Mars. In 2062 _Oneiros Unlimtd._ was the first to the game. They successfully set up a colony, *Redwoode*, the following year and began heavily terraforming the planet. The colony was a limited bio-dome. It's resources to last only a century by which the company thought Mars would be habitable. It was a cost effective move and placed _Oneiros_ as the leader in the new Martian colonization. However it was not long until other colonies were being sprouted by the rival corporations. Some smaller corporations even got into the game most notably Utopia inc. which set up several bio-domes, *Dystopia*, *Utopia*, and *New Rome*, and placed itself as a future threat to the mega-corporations. 

    In 2108 the terraforming efforts catalyzed by the competition on Mars reached a breakthrough. For what some believed to be the first time in Mars history rain fell. In 2119 the atmosphere was deemed breathable and in 2134 Mars was now recognized as Earth's twin. Although by this time Earth was very uninhabitable. Most of Earth's atmosphere became dangerous due to the reckless rape humanity had done to it. All species were extinct save for bio-domes and all of Earth's inhabitants lived indoors a in very bleak Megatropolis that covered all of Earth's landmass. Those wealthy enough lived in bio-domes or space colonies and some became colonists. However business run colonizing efforts drew millions if not billions to Mars. Earth's population of 11.4 billion was busting at the seams and Mars new found hospitable environment seemed a glimmer of hope to the masses of poor sickly starving people. By 2172 Mars population had reached 4 billion.

    However chance does not come without a price. The megacorporations had huge private armies that policed the huge population and during this time freedom was something unheard of. Only on Mars could people seek freedom and on Mars many did. Countless extremist groups came to exist promising freedom, equality, and a chance to get ahead for all people. It is not surprising that millions joined these groups and soon Mars was becoming a wild place. Countless cities were named free under these groups such as *The United States of Prima*. It was at this time that the corporations sought to take back what was rightfully theres. A very secret project deemed *S.H.O.C.K.* had been underway for years. Genetically modified clones of people had been trained since birth to follow orders and many implants were given which assured none could become individual. They all acted as a unit and they were all brothers. However in a few isolated cases these _Cosmorines_ broke free of their genetic programming and became individual in thought and feeling. Forever scarred by their pasts these individuals deserted and many were hunted down. However those lucky enough to escape the clutches of their _Corporate Overlords_ became elite warriors for _terrorist causes_ usually. 

    This leaves us in a very troubled time. However it seems that Mars is ready for change something unexpected is sure to occur _soon_.
*
The Rules*

*Spoiler* for _The Rules_: 



With thanks to Sindred
Read here (may be changed in near future)
http://dreamviews.com/community/show...3&postcount=20



*
Character Submission*


*Spoiler* for _Character Submission_: 



Character Name: Need a better explanation?
Gender: Male or Female, what else is there? Transvestite?
Age: I swear if you pick a teenage girl who's in love with a vampire I'll personally hunt you down.
Appearance: This is physical appearance, not clothes. Be modest.
Favoured Weapon: Sure it's the future but that doesn't mean there's laser guns keep it to modern day weapons such as, assault rifles, machine-guns, sidearms what have you.
Talents: Your character is good at something sure but he isn't amazing at everything. 
Persona: The attitudes, the mannerisms, the general personality of your character.

----------


## Siиdяed

Good man.

*Character Name:* Hugh Galahad.
*Gender:* Male.
*Age:* 37.
*Appearance:* Tall, mid-length dark brown hair, blue eyes, average build, rough tanned skin.
*Favoured Weapon:* Fucking. Pistols. Revolvers. Something cool and snappy.
*Talents:* _Gunslinging_.
*Persona:* Bland, dull conversationalist. Veers from uninteresting to irritating. Enjoys the mundane, little things in life. Has little interest in the big picture.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*Character Name:* Gerald Chigun
*Gender:* M
*Age:* 29
*Appearance:* Dirty-blond and lengthy hair. A great big burn wound covers from forehead and down across one eye. The eye itself is fine but cannot open all the way. 5'11".  
*Favoured Weapon:* Any automatic or semi-automatic gun.
*Talents:* A_ prodigy_ when it comes to weapons engineering. This includes vehicles from cars, tanks to space vessels.
*Persona:* Likes to squint a lot and can cause others to believe he's a jerk. Seems hardened and perhaps ashamed of something in the past. Turns into a relatively average joe when one gets talking with him. Is energetic and focused.

----------


## yumester

*Character Name:* Alex Byne
*Gender:* M
*Age:* 22
*Appearance:* 5'8", light brown medium length hair swooped to the right, slim build with not much muscle, dark blue eyes, and does not have much emotion shown on the outside when normally someone would.
*Favoured Weapon:* a faithful .44 Revolver and a combat knife.
*Talents:* Good at solving problems, is good at lying, and is good at jumping and climbing
*Persona:* Always wears a zip up hoodie at all times. AT ALL TIMES. Is a bit of a loner and does not connect well with other people. has a bit of a superiority complex and has a hard time doing what others say without trying to refute it or rebel. Is never excited about anything and has a bad habit of chewing his nails.

----------


## Dakunesu

Name: dakun uruhu (dah-koon ooroohoo)
gender: male
age: 20

appearance: average height, medium length black hair, brown eyes, average build

favored weapon: high control type weapons(like sniper rifles and pistols)

talents: exceptionally good with sniping, and technological skills(such as hacking)

persona: a loner most of the time, loves a challenge though. tries to remain quiet and reserved, but when a topic of interest is at hand, grab some duct tape, you wont here silence until then. hes often pretty free going about most things, but the few that tick him off will do so like a nuke.

----------


## Siиdяed

> Enter our hero Hugh Galahad







> He is _ARTHUR RADLEY_.





I like. This. Activity in the RP section is good. Cyberpunk dystopian future with biodomes is. Good. All is well.

----------


## Wristblade56

(question: how come this thread isn't in the inactive section? last time someone posted was like almost a year ago.)

----------

